# Bees are gone!



## thanshew (Feb 26, 2018)

We started our first Warre hive in the spring of last year. All was well and I even added a third box during the summer to give them more room. So flash forward to today 2/26/18. I took a peak in through the top mesh and they are all gone. Only about five dead bees remain. No trace of any of the other bees. 

All the comb is still there and in-tacked and are very uniform and full in each of the upper two boxes but all the cells are empty. 

My questions are:

Can I re-hive the boxes that I have and if so what should I do with all the comb.

Should I treat the current boxes with anything or sanitize them? 

Really I don't even know what questions to ask. We are at a lose as to where to go from here.

Thank you all in advance for your insight and suggestions.


----------



## Jlockhart29 (Apr 29, 2016)

Is there any stores left? IE capped honey. I suspect if there is not they starved to death. Only 3ed year starting so NO EXPERT. I'm fixing to do a separate post about what I found in mine today. I am in South Arkansas and the weather has been in the 70s 3 out of 5 days for the last several weeks. I have Carnies and they have just exploded. I have been feeding them for they last couple of weeks off and on and I went through them today. I can guarantee you that if I were not feeding them they would be starved to death by now. I had half a frame of Honey left. I would freeze the frames of pulled comb that you have for 24 hours in the freezer and then store them in a cool dark place with plenty of ventilation. pull comb is gold. much more valuable to The Beekeeper then honey. if you do not have another Hive in which to split I would be on the internet right now are your local beak trying to come up with a 3-pound package. since you're posting in the Warrie section you won't be able to find Nuks unless you have a local supplier. With the drawn comb that you have now you will give them a month or so Head Start starting just from scratch. I hate it for your loss. As I said this is my third year and the first year that I've had a hive make the winter. I have learned a lot in the last couple of years with much more to go. If you truly enjoy the girls take this as a learning experience and continue on. It gets better!


----------

